# Flags on the 48    2007



## SilentCal (Jun 12, 2007)

Who: Any hikers are welcome 
What: Flags on the 48 2007 
Where: All of New Hampshire's 4000 footers 
When: September 8th 2007 from Noon to 2:00 p.m. 
How: Information for the event itself can be found here: 

www.Flagsonthe48.org 


Signups for this years event will be held on July 9th at 6:00 p.m. sharp. Peaks do go quickly and it is advised that you have a backup peak planned for when signing up. The three peaks of Cannon, Washington and Wildcat D do offer non-hiker access for those that wish to participate but cannot hike. Please send me a pm should anyone have any questions about the event. Thanks to all that participate.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 14, 2007)

A great event!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 20, 2007)

I was on top of little haystack last year and saw some flags flying.  Could not get out early enough to join a trip.  Probably the same kids event will prevent me this year also. Love to make one of these.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2007)

Great event. I flew a flag on the first and third anniversaries (Madison and South Twin respectively).

*Madison, 2002:*






*South Twin, 2004:*


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 6, 2007)

Just a reminder that Signups open this Monday July 9th at 6:00 pm.

We have had several inquries about the event itself so hopefully we'll get all the peaks cover again.

Thanks.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jul 6, 2007)

well...AZ hike???


----------



## Skier75 (Jul 6, 2007)

You can count us in, not sure what we'll do yet, but basically the same as we did last year. We hooked up with Pedxing last year.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 10, 2007)

We had a really outstanding opening with 30 peaks being claimed in the first hour.   38 are now accounted for.     Hopefully by the end of the month we'll have full coverage.

Now we just hope for good weather like in Greg's pics.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice Work Cal! and team!

This simple, silent and non-partisan act of remembering and bearing witness is a fine thing.  Last year when I was on Carrigain - we met a group of 9-11 widows who told us how much this event has meant to them.   That brought some tears to my eyes.  It's more than enough reason for me to feel privileged to be involved.


----------



## LongStep (Jul 14, 2007)

I lived on Long Island during the 9-11 attacks this is definetly a nice event. Nice work.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 15, 2007)

Two peaks left.   

Owl's Head and Wildcat D


For Wildcat D you can use the tram if you do not wish to hike.     Get a group of guys and plan your winter skiing trips.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 27, 2007)

All 48 have coverage now.   There is still room to sign up to be a helper on any peak.   Thanks to all those that have signed up.

Now we need nice weather and a little breeze.


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yep, all set to go! Can't wait, been looking forward to this since we signed up. We'll be at Cabot, myself, hubby, Pedxing, and any other stragglers....


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 1, 2007)

We still need some help.  We've had two cancellations.  North Twin and Field are now open.


----------

